# Yamaha R6 conversion for TTXGP



## TeamEMUS (May 1, 2011)

Check us out! www.projetemus.com

We are engineering students at Université de Sherbrooke and are building our own TTXGP Superbike starting from a 2006 R6 frame. We are looking for sponsors and partners to help us out! Our total budget is about 70 000$, but we're planning on racing in August at VIR no matter what! 

Check our web site and give us your feedback! (Sorry it's in french...) English version coming soon. 

Every information on conversions is welcome! We will post updates of our project on our website.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Could you give us some more info...? What cells, which motor, which controller?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Interesting project guys
good choice of chassis too.
go LiPo and brushless AC


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Really interesting project!!

Good luck and don't forget:

-Find the best battery as possible: wh/Kg, wh/L and w/Kg (it's your power).
-Connect all the batteries on the smallest/lightest and powerfull motor/controller combo!
-Find a realy good driver who weight no more than 70Kg.... ha!ha!ha!



Are you in the same categorie than Amarok: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/amarok-superlight-electric-bike-58028.html


----------



## Multiple Cars Guy (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like the perfect project for a group of students. Like others have suggested, don't skimp on the battery!


----------



## rmarduk (Aug 3, 2011)

Great project. Please give some videos from the tests of your bike.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

VIR was cancelled, just an FYI. So was PIR. 

Replacement venue for the North American Final, although not "official yet", is in Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------

